# PSG - Chelsea. 16 febbraio 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Canale 5.



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2016)

Torna la Champions League e martedì andranno in scena gli ottavi di andata tra il PSG ed il Chelsea. Le due si sono già affrontate lo scorso anno, agli ottavi, a passare il turno furono i parigini grazie al 2-2 a Londra, dopo 1-1 a Parigi.

La squadra francese sta benissimo, in campionato sta in un altro universo. Mentre il Chelsea, in Premier, non ha più nulla dire visto che la zona Champions è ormai andata. Ai blues rimane solo la coppa campioni se vuole andare in Champions il prossimo anno.


Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Canale 5

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2016)

Il PSG ha l'obbligo di qualificarsi contro questo Chelsea disastrato.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

up


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Il PSG non può non passare con questo Chelsea, non può.


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Febbraio 2016)

Vediamo se si risveglia dal letargo Hazard,comunque veramente una bella sfida ricca di campioni in campo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Febbraio 2016)

O vittoria netta del PSG o pareggio. Credo la prima


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

PSG: Trapp, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, David Luiz, Maxwell, Verratti, Thiago Motta, Matuidi, Moura, Ibrahimovic, Di Maria.

CHELSEA: Courtois; Azpilicueta, Cahill, Ivanovic, Baba Rahman; Fabregas, Mikel; Pedro, Willian, Hazard; Diego Costa.*


----------



## Hammer (16 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> PSG: Trapp, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, David Luiz, Maxwell, Verratti, Thiago Motta, Matuidi, Moura, Ibrahimovic, Di Maria.
> 
> CHELSEA: Courtois; Azpilicueta, Cahill, Ivanovic, Baba Rahman; Fabregas, Mikel; Pedro, Willian, Hazard; Diego Costa.*



Puniscili, Supremo Zlatan


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> PSG: Trapp, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, David Luiz, Maxwell, Verratti, Thiago Motta, Matuidi, Moura, Ibrahimovic, Di Maria.
> 
> CHELSEA: Courtois; Azpilicueta, Cahill, Ivanovic, Baba Rahman; Fabregas, Mikel; Pedro, Willian, Hazard; Diego Costa.*



Ma possibile che vadano ancora in giro con T. Motta??


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che vadano ancora in giro con T. Motta??



Vogliamo parlare di Obi Mikel?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2016)

Gli stanno prendendo a pallonate e sono passati 5 min


----------



## Dany20 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Che intervento Silva...


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Traversa di Diego Costa.

Scandaloso David Luiz


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2016)

Gran salvataggio di TRAPpatoni su D.costa


----------



## BB7 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Classico PSG tutto bene ma non sa fare gol e alla prima occasione subisce


----------



## koti (16 Febbraio 2016)

David Luiz lol


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Si sente la mancanza di Aurier, che fa dei cross perfetti, Marcos non sa crossare.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2016)

Vincerà il Barca pure quest'anno mi sa..


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaa

1-0!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2016)

Zlataaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ibrino.

Non escluderei che gli abbia tirato addosso apposta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2016)

Gol Ibra con deviazione.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ibra su punizione deviata. 1-0.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mikel

1-1 fine PT


----------



## Aragorn (16 Febbraio 2016)

Gol pesante


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2016)

1-1 Mikel lol


----------



## Dany20 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco 1-1 Mikel.


----------



## BB7 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Prevedibile


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Febbraio 2016)

Il solito Chelsea culone.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare di Obi Mikel?



Dicevi? 

Comunque sempre piu sicura che vincerà il Bayern sta champions.

Non vedo una top capace di fermare i catalani. Il Real non ha un allenatore.. chelsea e psg sono imbarazzanti.. l'unico è il Bayern


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

bah mi pare che il Psg stia giocando bene, certo con difese del genere non è facile per nessuno sopratutto a questi livelli.


----------



## Butcher (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mi ero dimenticato cosa volesse dire saper giocare a calcio...


----------



## BB7 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Che scarso Lucas


----------



## ignaxio (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mi chiedo quante mazzate prenderebbe il Milan se dovesse giocarsi anche un 8vo a eliminazione contro una di queste


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dicevi?



Godicchio


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ma Cavani è diventato una riserva?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2016)

Dominio assoluto del Psg.


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Psg che merita di vincere ampiamente ma che non vincerà


----------



## koti (16 Febbraio 2016)

Con il sedere che ha il Chelsea magari la vince pure.


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Cmq senza Verratti e Motta il Psg non avrebbe mai questo controllo del centrocampo, quindi dire che Motta è scarso è da folli


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Febbraio 2016)

Il PSG sta giocando bene, Chelsea sulla difensiva ma quanti cross sbagliano i parigini?


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Cavani!

2-1


----------



## BB7 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Altro che Lucas. Godo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2016)

2-1 Cavani stra meritato il vantaggio.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Matadorrrr. 2-1


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ma come si fa a lasciare fuori Cavani?


----------



## kolao95 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Che palla di Di Maria, 'rcodiaz..


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a lasciare fuori Cavani?



ti assicuro che in stagione ha fatto ridere..


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Febbraio 2016)

Gran gol di Cavani, ma la palla che ha dato Angel Di Maria a Edinson è pazzesca.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque quando vedo queste partite, i tocchi di palla, i triangoli nello stretto eccetera.. dio siamo lontani anni luce...


----------



## koti (16 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Gran gol di Cavani, ma la palla che ha dato Angel Di Maria a Edinson è pazzesca.


*
Che giocatore


----------



## kolao95 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mamma mia, il destro di Pastore fa eiaculare.. Ha un tocco di palla che amo.


----------



## koti (16 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, il destro di Pastore fa eiaculare.. Ha un tocco di palla che amo.


Questi si possono permettere di panchinare lui e Cavani, rendiamo conto... beati loro.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mentalità da vincente per Blanc che dopo poco aver fatto il gol del 2 a 1 fa ancora cambi offensivi e dice a Di Maria di star alto e a Marquinhos di spingere ancora. Mentalità che in Italia ci sogniamo.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

Diego Costa è diventato un paracarro


----------



## ignaxio (16 Febbraio 2016)

spero vivamente che la vinca il PSG sta coppa


----------



## kolao95 (16 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque quando vedo queste partite, i tocchi di palla, i triangoli nello stretto eccetera.. dio siamo lontani anni luce...



Tecnicamente senza dubbi, però le squadre italiane storicamente sopperiscono con l'organizzazione.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2016)

*Psg - Chelsea 2-1 FINALE *


----------



## kolao95 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Intanto Jonas fa 1-0 per il Benfica al 91' nell'altro ottavo di stasera.


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Non fatevi ingannare da questa performance di Cavani, questa stagione ha fatto ridere, io farei giocare Pastore, purtroppo Lucas non ha intelligenza tattica anche se oggi ha giocato bene per me


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2016)

Cavani sul gol ha fatto un movimento fantastico.
Risultato comunque risicato per il PSG,che adesso rischia al Bridge.


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mentalità da vincente per Blanc che dopo poco aver fatto il gol del 2 a 1 fa ancora cambi offensivi e dice a Di Maria di star alto e a Marquinhos di spingere ancora. Mentalità che in Italia ci sogniamo.



ha imparato la lezione di due anni fa..


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Febbraio 2016)

Se il Chelsea si fosse tenuto Torre e Romires al ritorno l'impresa la facevano   
Chi vuol capire capisca


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque quando vedo queste partite, i tocchi di palla, i triangoli nello stretto eccetera.. dio siamo lontani anni luce...





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente senza dubbi, però le squadre italiane storicamente sopperiscono con l'organizzazione.



Concordo. E' stata una partita spettacolare e si sono viste tante giocate, però avevano tanto tempo e spazio per giocare.

Comunque quello che mi ha sorpreso di più è stato Motta, ha giocato proprio bene, lo farei giocare anche in nazionale così con Verratti.


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

ho letto di gente che dice che il Psg ha concesso troppo.
Ma anche il Bayern e il Barca concedono un casino giocando in questo modo, è impossibile non lasciare delle voragini se giochi al tiki taka più esasperato, anzi il Psg ha concesso meno di altri big match che ho visto da parte di Barca e Bayern.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque quando vedo queste partite, i tocchi di palla, i triangoli nello stretto eccetera.. dio siamo lontani anni luce...





Torros ha scritto:


> ho letto di gente che dice che il Psg ha concesso troppo.
> Ma anche il Bayern e il Barca concedono un casino giocando in questo modo, è impossibile non lasciare delle voragini se giochi al tiki taka più esasperato, anzi il Psg ha concesso meno di altri big match che ho visto da parte di Barca e Bayern.



Ma oltre questo il Chelsea ha Willian, Hazard (non in forma), Pedro, Oscar in panca...qualche azione la dovranno fare pure loro.


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma oltre questo il Chelsea ha Willian, Hazard (non in forma), Pedro, Oscar in panca...qualche azione la dovranno fare pure loro.



ma infatti sono tutti brevilinei dribblomani è impossibile non concedere nulla. Cmq al ritorno non credo Blanc giocherà come due anni fa.


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma oltre questo il Chelsea ha Willian, Hazard (non in forma), Pedro, Oscar in panca...qualche azione la dovranno fare pure loro.



ma infatti sono tutti brevilinei dribblomani è impossibile non concedere nulla. Cmq al ritorno non credo Blanc giocherà come due anni fa.


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Certo che se giochi con Verratti e Matuidi devi lasciare fuori uno come Pastore, Verratti e Matudi ti danno equilibrio, ma offensivamente non valgono l'Argentino.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Certo che se giochi con Verratti e Matuidi devi lasciare fuori uno come Pastore, Verratti e Matudi ti danno equilibrio, ma offensivamente non valgono l'Argentino.



Diciamo che sono giocatori anche diversi, gli altri due sono mediani, l'argentino è una mezzapunta. Che poi abbia giocato recentemente spesso in mediana ok, ma rimane pur sempre un attaccante spostato in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Il Chelsea rimane cmq rognossisimo difficile batterli per chiunque e anche se Mourinho è andato via si vede la sua mano, oggi difendevano in 11 e partivano come fulmini, molto più rognosi e sopratutto equilibrati del City.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ad ogni modo dopo mesi di calcio italiano rivedere una partita di coppa campioni tra grandi squadre ti fa capire quanto le italiane, il Milan nello specifico, sia indietro anni luce. 

Ma per una sola ragione, gli interpreti in campo di mondi propri differenti. Calciatori dotati tecnicamente, dotati da un punto di vista atletico...gente insomma che è ovvio faccia grandi le squadre.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque Hazard e Diego Costa se non si danno una svegliata....


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo dopo mesi di calcio italiano rivedere una partita di coppa campioni tra grandi squadre ti fa capire quanto le italiane, il Milan nello specifico, sia indietro anni luce.
> 
> Ma per una sola ragione, gli interpreti in campo di mondi propri differenti. Calciatori dotati tecnicamente, dotati da un punto di vista atletico...gente insomma che è ovvio faccia grandi le squadre.



Ho pensato la stessa cosa..vedere alzarsi dalla panchina Cavani e Oscar mi ha davvero impressionato..rendiamoci conto..
Juve a parte (ma più per il gruppo che per i singoli, Pogba e Dybala a parte) il livello del calcio italiano è ormai lontanissimo da tutto ciò..
Noi oggi in Europa credo faticheremo con un Benfica e probabilmente in un match andata e ritorno partiremmo sfavoriti


----------



## davoreb (17 Febbraio 2016)

Certo che avere Pastore e Cavani che ti entrano dalla panchina freschi è un arma importantissima.

Il PSG per me è una bella squadra.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Certo che avere Pastore e Cavani che ti entrano dalla panchina freschi è un arma importantissima.
> 
> Il PSG per me è una bella squadra.



eh beh...dici poco  .. Cavani e Pastore!


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque il PSG con Verratti è una cosa, senza cambia e pure molto. Marco è davvero un top player pazzesco.


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Comunque il PSG con Verratti è una cosa, senza cambia e pure molto. Marco è davvero un top player pazzesco.



Imprescindibile per il PSG, deve diventare il perno della Nazionale perché è l'unico top player che abbiamo. Non mi stupirei se arrivassero offerte da parte di Real Madrid o Barcellona.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Comunque il PSG con Verratti è una cosa, senza cambia e pure molto. Marco è davvero un top player pazzesco.



ieri stoppava palloni con una tranquillità.... i nostri avrebbero fatto 8 tocchi per stopparla o addirittura l avrebbero mandata in fallo laterale.

Eh...quanto ci servirebbe, peccato che o chi si mette in mezzo lui o è imprendibile anche con i soldi.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Imprescindibile per il PSG, deve diventare il perno della Nazionale perché è l'unico top player che abbiamo. Non mi stupirei se arrivassero offerte da parte di Real Madrid o Barcellona.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> ieri stoppava palloni con una tranquillità.... i nostri avrebbero fatto 8 tocchi per stopparla o addirittura l avrebbero mandata in fallo laterale.
> 
> Eh...quanto ci servirebbe, peccato che o chi si mette in mezzo lui o è imprendibile anche con i soldi.




Questo gioca le partite più importanti con una tranquillità assoluta. Poi è anche molto bravo a difendere, nonostante il fisico che ha. A me fa davvero impazzire come calciatore. Non dimentichiamo anche che rientrava anche dopo 40 giorni di infortunio!!! Stato di forma pazzesco per essere nel post infortunio. 

Se Conte non panchina definitivamente Pirlo e non mette lui come regista della Nazionale per gli Europei, è da prendere a sprangate sui denti.


----------



## DannySa (17 Febbraio 2016)

Verratti è qualcosa di pazzesco, il Psg ha tanti grandi giocatori ma il vero fenomeno è lui.
Se Verratti è il forma l'Italia può fare un ottimo europeo, dovrà fare quello che ha fatto Pirlo per un decennio e cioè toccare ogni pallone.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2016)

Interessante partita molto tecnica e meno tattica, si vedeva come volavano a centrocampo sopratutto nel secondo tempo, vedo favorito il PSG.


----------

